# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Adoption chien pour une gentille famille avec des chats

## equipollente

Bonjour,

Nous sommes une famille de 2 enfants et leur maman. Nous vivons dans une maison à Lille avec 2 chats très sympas et nous aimerions adopter un chien. Nous sommes débutants avec les chiens et nous aimerions un ou une toutou plutôt calme et déjà habitué-e à répondre aux consignes.

Si nous pouvions recueillir plutôt qu'acheter, ce serait super !

D'avance merci !

----------


## Alantka

Bonsoir, avez-vous des critères d'âge ou de taille ? Êtes-vous ouvert à une adoption d'un chien venu de l'étranger ? 
En attendant, voici plusieurs chiens à l'adoption OK chats et enfants dans votre département :


https://www.secondechance.org/animal...&department=69


Merci de choisir d'adopter plutôt que d'acheter  ::

----------

